# 17 year old need help deciding!



## SixStarFC (Feb 9, 2019)

As a guy who started stacking roofs at 17 years old, I have a list....

1. Start at a low pay scale. Anyone one who hires you and promises you the big $$ as a new guy, has zero intention of paying you for very long.

2. Do NOT buy/finance trucks and toys until you have the $ to pay cash. Get used to having used things that you maintain well. 

3. Learn about credit scores- how to keep , raise and maintain that FICO. Also, do NOT get DUI's, as in EVER. That conviction can ruin chances of getting licensed as a contractor, raises your insurance rates immensely, and basically affects you for a lot longer than you ever think, or are told that it will.

4. Have you graduated from High school? What state are you in ? Trade schools and construction management degrees can be had at the community college level for cheap, if not free, using state grants. No matter how much you like to work with your hands, learn the business and technology side of the trades. 

5. What type of carpentry are you interested in? There is many types, from rough framing to exterior improvements to cabinetry& trim all the way to custom furniture. There are huge differences in career paths and payoffs among them.


I have more. I hope you come back on and conversate this topic with the guys on here, all of who gave you excellent advice. The trades can be a great way to a high income, but there are many pitfalls along the way, and a giant learning curve.


----------

